# Daenerys (Soldat figure kit bash)



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

This is the 1/12 Soldat Nude #2, sculpt by Mike Cusanelli. I kit bashed it with the Polar Lights Mad Dog and a Halloween decoration into this just-for-fun diorama. I painted the figure to an (admittedly SUPERFICIAL) resemblance to Daenerys Targaryen, my favorite character from George R.R. Martin's "A Song of Ice and Fire" novels, aka HBO's Game of Thrones.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Needs a dragon but otherwise it's a great figure/diorama.


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Needs a dragon but otherwise it's a great figure/diorama.


Right, I couldn't find a dragon that was in scale, even for a baby dragon!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking job on her. I guess you made her clothed than, you came close to the Adults Themed section. I haven't seen the TV show but I have read the first two books and it seems Dany was nude in the books rather frequently. But now you have only a PG model on your shelf and not an R rated so the kids can look too!


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Great looking job on her. I guess you made her clothed than, you came close to the Adults Themed section. I haven't seen the TV show but I have read the first two books and it seems Dany was nude in the books rather frequently. But now you have only a PG model on your shelf and not an R rated so the kids can look too!


Right, and as I said, it's only a superficial resemblance, compared either to the TV show or the books. This was only my second attempt to sculpt clothing, and it's admittedly crude. I wasn't about to attempt a "Quartheen gown" or any of the other clothing Dany wears in the books! She's also never described as carrying a weapon, but I did the sword to add a little more visual interest (given the simplicity of the clothing). The idea for the backdrop is Vaes Dothrak where there are all the various idols and monuments the Dothraki have collected from their conquests and pillaging.


----------

